# Chester / North Wales, UK



## Mirador7 (Oct 28, 2019)

Seeking additional players for an old school AD&D 1e campaign on a Monday night in Chester or if there is enough players interested Thursdays at Deeside Defenders (Broughton, Wings Social Club) .


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 21, 2020)

Mirador7 said:


> Seeking additional players for an old school AD&D 1e campaign on a Monday night in Chester or if there is enough players interested Thursdays at Deeside Defenders (Broughton, Wings Social Club) .




This still relevant?


----------



## Mirador7 (Jan 21, 2020)

I am trying to get enough players ideally for the Thursday evening at  Deeside Defenders (Broughton, Wings Social Club) as Monday has enough players, although there are a few people interested in a game on a Wednesday evening if a venue can be found in the Mold (Flintshire) area.


----------



## Mirador7 (Jan 23, 2020)

Bagpuss said:


> This still relevant?



I am planning on being at Deeside Defenders (Broughton, Wings Social Club) this evening if you can get there for a chat assuming you are still interested. Are you a member of Deeside Defenders?


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 24, 2020)

It was more for a friend who lives in Chester but she doesn't have transport, so it is a bit out the way.


----------

